# Westwater flash flood



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Matt has more good stuff at his blog. He's a great person and that was his first trip down westwater.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice shot of Chad as well.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow. That's another beautiful example of "The Dynamic Earth." 

Thanks for posting that Logan. I did a spring trip years ago and Little D had flashed sometime in the previous month or so, leaving a scour line about 10 feet vertically above the bottom of the creek. I did a back of the envelope calculation and came up with a discharge of about 3,000 - 5,000 cfs during the flash flood. Here's a snapshot of the Little D drainage looking downstream, the guys in white shirts are standing on the scour line.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

We were there during a flash last Fall. Beautiful to see the in such a dynamic state.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*Our flash flood adventure...*

My first time on Westwater I had a similar experience...We put on at around 6K cfs and ended up running the rapids at an estimated 12K cfs...

Us first timers were worried about running the rapids for the first time. I've got to say that the rapids were somewhat mild compared to watching 1-2' diameter boulders crashing down around us...My buddy was pulling softball sized rocks out of the bottom of his boat at the takeout!


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like paulk and Longontrafter's pics are from the exact same spot. Where in the canyon was that? I saw something like that in Moab one May it was certainly magical like wonka meets narnia.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

This is immediately below the last small waves below last chance river left. You wouldn't think to look for it when it's dry. Anyone know the wash this comes from?

There was also a river of water coming in from that wash below the Putin and a pretty cool waterfall right above sock it to me. Not to mention small cascading falls throughout the canyon. One of the most surreal canyon experiences I've had especially since the sun came out at the end. Just for kicks we paddled into the falls and it was 80% sand coming down. 

Anyone have any other desert flash pics or videos?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*couple more from the same trip...*

We were stuck at the top of the rapid section while a massive hail storm pelted us for about an hour...good times


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Paulk, that first photo you posted is fantastic. Great shot!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

John the welder said:


> Matt has more good stuff at his blog. He's a great person and that was his first trip down westwater.


So do you have a contact for this elusive fellow? I love his black and white work on his website but there is no contact for him at all. Anywhere on the website except for to sign up for his newsletter or blog which I don't want to do. 

The prints are beautiful and reasonably priced. It might work for my gallery.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

*you tube floods*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yCnQuILmsM I think top one was here before starts at 110

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S02RRTlWDPM


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

paulk said:


> Just for kicks we paddled into the falls and it was 80% sand coming down.


Good thing it wasn't 5% boulders! Something to keep in mind next time...


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Carvedog, it seems he wants to use FB as his prefered contact method. I agree, his b&w stuff is very handsome. Whats this gallery you speak of? Sorry, off topic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

"Good thing it wasn't 5% boulders! Something to keep in mind next time..."

Yeah, we definitely didn't paddle into or near that main flow for that reason. There is a curtain of water being funneled by a crack in the rock with an overhang for protection. If you look closely at the second picture I posted, I'm in there behind that curtain. Still probably solid advice to avoid these types of flows in general.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Matt does some shift work and is sleeping at this time. I'm sure he will contact you as soon as he can. Very talented young man and a pleasure to be around.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

First video was off the hook rad, but scary too! I can imagine scenarios in tight canyons where the only option would be to haul ass down stream hoping for the best. Intense!!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the bottom line is - flash floods are not something to fuck with. 

I dug up this post I put out there 4 years ago from a flash flood in India. Watching the river REBORN in Israel video had me concerned for a similar outcome. 
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/very-tragic-but-also-ignorant-38709.html


----------

